# Schedule of Assets of deceased person- is Beneficiary entitled to a copy?



## camarilla (4 Mar 2008)

I know that a Will is a public document but can a beneficiary of a Will see the full Schedule of Assets of the deceased?


----------



## mf1 (4 Mar 2008)

The Schedule of Assets ( or Inland Revenue Affidavit) is a document of Public Record once Probate issues and is freely available to anyone on payment of a small fee to the  Probate Office. Equally, if an executor is so minded they could choose to let you see a copy but they are not obliged.

Why does the beneficiary want to see it? I have this vision of all these paranoid beneficiaries suspecting the executor of dreadful skullduggery. 

mf


----------



## mathepac (4 Mar 2008)

mf1 said:


> ...I have this vision of all these paranoid beneficiaries suspecting the executor of dreadful skullduggery...


Which never, ever happens, righ'?  An executor never skulled a dug or dugged a skull?


----------



## mf1 (4 Mar 2008)

mathepac said:


> Which never, ever happens, righ'?  An executor never skulled a dug or dugged a skull?



Given that the Schedule of Assets goes to Revenue Capital Taxes and can easily trigger a Revenue audit of the Deceased's tax affairs.............I've had two in my time and ( if you were'nt already) you'd be reeeeeeeeeeeel careful to advise an Executor of all their obligations in the collection and distribution of an Estate. 

My experience ( yes, one sided I know) is that there are far more paranoid Beneficiaries ( who bizarrely were not asked by the Donor to be their executor- I wonder why?) than dug skullerying Executors. 

mf


----------

